# wie bind ich meine boilie haken selbst ? brauche hilfe



## clemens (6. Februar 2005)

ich hab bis bis jetzt immer so gebunden

http://www.angeltreff.org/geraettechnik/knoten/hair/hair.html

aber das ist irgendwie kein richtiger knoten, ich brauch ne anleitung am besten mit bildern was es da noch für möglichkeiten gibt das ganze anderst zu binden, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## darth carper (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: wie bind ich meine boilie haken selbst ? brauche hilfe*

Warum sollte man die Haken anders anbinden. Nur weil das kein richtiger Knoten ist, muß die Montage (Knotless-Knot) doch nicht schlecht sein.
Ich habe so 10 Jahre lang auf Karpfen gefischt. Hat für mich immer ausgereicht, eine andere Montage fand ich immer zu kompliziert und für unsere Verhältnisse nicht nötig.
Es gibt sicher noch viele andere Hakenbefestigungen, wie z.B. das D-Rig, Whity-Pool-Rig etc..
D-Rig Haken kann man sich fertig kaufen, dann kann man sich die umständliche Montage sparen.
Mehr Fische wirst du damit meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht fangen


----------



## clemens (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: wie bind ich meine boilie haken selbst ? brauche hilfe*

den knoten hier hatte ich gesucht, ich find den irgendwie besser


----------



## karpfenbrausi (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: wie bind ich meine boilie haken selbst ? brauche hilfe*

hi,


repariere nicht, was nicht kaputt ist   :g 

das no-knot- rig ist doch völlig in ordnung!

keep things simple - dann kann auch weniger schiefgehen...

gruß

karpfenbrausi

 :m  www.kbrause.gmxhome.de   :m


----------



## Ultimate (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: wie bind ich meine boilie haken selbst ? brauche hilfe*

Fische auch meistens den Knotless-Knot der ist einfach , stabil und genial. Würde da jetzt nicht rum experimentieren.


----------



## BigBaitrunner (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: wie bind ich meine boilie haken selbst ? brauche hilfe*

Hallo,

Das rig in dem Link von Clemens ist ein Line Alginer. Es wird ganz gleich wie ein No-Knot gebunden und am Schluss wird Noch ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch aufgeschoben. Am ende des Schrumpfschlauches mit der Boilie Neddle Reinstechen und das andere Ende des Vorfaches rasuziehen so das aus dem Schrumpfschlauch das Vorfach raussteht. Sieht man auf den Bild genau !!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: wie bind ich meine boilie haken selbst ? brauche hilfe*

Mit line aligner bezeichnet man aber nur die Hakenschenkelverlängerung aus schlauch mit zum Hakenbogen herausstehendem Vorfach. Die Bindeweise ist davon völlig unabhängig. Ursprünglich war der mit nem Normalen Öhrknoten und aus Siliconschlauch. 

Der Witz ist, dass man mit dem Knotless meist gar keinen linealigner braucht, weil da das Vorfach eh zum Hakenbogen heraussteht. Zumindestens bei den meisten Haken.

Das Problem mit den Anbindeweisen von dem 2. Post von Clemens ist wohl eher, dass die sich nicht einfach durchgehend mit Haar binden lassen. der 2. sowieso nicht, da das haar seitlich abstehen würde. Und der erste ist relativ anspruchsvoll in der Bindeweise. Da kann man das haar erst nachträglich mit Öse versehen. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: wie bind ich meine boilie haken selbst ? brauche hilfe*

Geh mal auf Ebay und geb dort in der Suchmaschine Maddocks ein. da bekommst du mehrfach sein Buch Carp - Rig , besorge dir eines und du wirst glücklich sein


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: wie bind ich meine boilie haken selbst ? brauche hilfe*

schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=39167
lg rob


----------

